# ابحث عن كتاب يشرح تصميم الانظمة الصحية او اي شرح



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا طالب هندسة ميكانيك في الجامعة الاردنية ابحث عن كتاب يشرح
تصميم الانظمة الصحية في اللغة العربية لانه عندي امتحان والدكتور عندنا ما بشرح امنيح ارجوكم ساعدوني 
:82: بل حصول على هذه المعلومة مزنوق بل وقت *****ي
(khatib_khatib_khatib***********)


----------



## Mohammed abdu (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكورر:28:


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

can not help


----------

